# Temporary accommodation in Munich



## amethyst (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I hope someone can help or might have an idea.

My partner just got a job in Munich....He has been in Germany for 2 months now, 3 weeks of that in Munich.
He lives in a residential hotel as it is more affordable and the company pays for part of the rent, until he can find an apartment or something more suitable.

MY PROBLEM is that I have a flight ticket to visit him over Christmas and new year but I have no place to stay!! :-(
His hotel has a no extra guest policy!!!And all other rooms are fully booked!
We don't have a lot of money,so we cant afford the going rates.

The thing is we thought he would have had his own flat/apartment by now...but things work a bit different in Germany...
Flats are in high demand and initial deposit and agency fees very high...and also the problem of providing 6mths proof of salary slips...

Can anyone help?Maybe have any ideas or know of anyone for a private rent for permanent accommodation.A one bedroom or studio flat in North or North West Munich...Don't think he can afford more than 600 euros inclusive of bills a month.
OR if someone knows of affordable accommodation for me or us in Grafelfing area between 21st December to 1st January!!We are not fussy, as long as the place is clean, we have a bed and shower...

Any help, Any Advice or Any idea will be much appreciated!!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## amethyst (Sep 29, 2012)

My partner just told me that he can actually pay up to 800euros all inclusive for fulltime accommodation...so hopefully that will make things a bit easier or create a bigger chance of finding something....

Anyone know of anything please, for a flat or temporary accomodation over christmas.

Thanks a Million


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Try sites like 

WG München : WG Zimmer Angebote in München

You might be able to get a flat where the current tenant wishes to move out for a few weeks.


----------



## douglasphil (Dec 12, 2012)

If you are coming Munich for only two or three days then you can stay in hotel
Deutsches Theater Downtown Munich.


----------



## 196185 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dear Amethyst
argh - I don't know what is going on ....the messages are deleted and I thought something I did was wrong - but now I cannot open your pm any more ;-( 
Let's do it the old fashioned [email protected] 
the room would be in Sendling and available from 1st February....let's switch the communication channel ;-) 
Jenny


----------

